# Student visa



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

hI, I am an Aeronautical Engineer from Argentina and I will move to Australia next summer with a student visa, my questions is ¿what kind of job can i get holding this type of visa?. Would it be possible for me to find a job of my career ?

thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi leogarabello and welcome to the forum,

I think that most students, be they Australian or International do gravitate to service industry work, hospitality being the main one because of the work load hours peaks and casual work suiting that.
Hence it can be hard to find for in addition to many students, you've also got people other than students looking for whatever work they can get in harder economic times like now.

Australia does not have a huge aeronautical industry but do a google and you could find names like De Havilland, Aerospace and Boeing possibly having something of a presence and if you have a bit of initiative [you seem to have that anyway] and put together a CV to send out, even do some door knocking [ and sometimes in person approaches make a better impression], you never know and perhaps an organisation may have a project or projects that may not warrant a fulltime person and be prepared to take some on for duration of a project and that could lead to something else.

Good luck and best wishes for a safe and beneficial trip to Australia.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

I think ^ is right. it will be difficult for you to locate jobs other than the ones that are related to services. its not that bad to work as a waiter or cashier anyways, the good thing about it is that you can ask for a specific shift. you can manage your schedule better and focus on your studies easier.


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you both.
If you know any job like a draft man, barman, data entry, etc. let me know that please.
Wherever , I want to work any place, I don`t have any problems with that.

thanks a lot


----------

